# [Outlook 2007] Briefpapier Erstellen



## MultiStorm (18. August 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen ...
Ich habe seit ein Paar Tagen Outlook 2007.
Vorher habe ich IncrediMail verwendet .. ..
Mit dem Umstieg kammen leider folgende Problem ...
Ich hatte in IM div. Briefpapiere .... Das ich diese nicht in Outlook importieren war mir schon Klar ... Ist eben Microsoft .. ..

Aber wie zum Teuefel kann ich bei OL 2007 ein Briefpapier mit Firmenlogo usw. erstellen ....
Habe dieses Problem schon gegooglet aber elider habe ich nur einen Verweis an Frontpage gefunden was ich leider nicht habe !!

Es muß doch eine Möglichkeit geben unter OL 2007ein neues Briefpapier zu erstellen .. ..
kann mir jemand Helfen ?

MFG & THX


----------



## Lucius (2. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

auch wenn der Eintrag schon sehr alt ist, wollte ich dennoch mal loswerden, wie es klappt.

Ich habe nach 2 Tagen vergeblicher Suche endlich die Lösung gefunden.

Der Ordner von Office direkt wo auch die Standardbriefvorlagen hinterlegt sind gibt die selbst erstellten nicht wieder.

Kopiert Ihr die HTML Vorlagen allerdings in den Ordner eures Users

C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Stationery

dann werden die Vorlagen sofort angezeigt und übernommen.

Gruß Lucius

Nachtrag: Es muss als erstes eine Vorlage erstellt werden, einfach in Word das ganze vorbereiten und als .htm abspeichern 

Oder ihr nutzt NVU zum erstellen damit geht das ganze einfacher


----------



## perlfred (12. April 2012)

*Hallo Lucius!*

Ich wollte dir nur mal Danke! für deine Lösung sagen. Trotz einigem googeln war dies die einzigste Antwort zu diesem Thema, die funktioniert (benutzerdefiniertes Briefpapier)!

Analog verhält es sich mit Signaturen, welche unter 
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\<myBENUTZERNAME>\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Signatures
gespeichert werden müssen.

Fred.


----------

